# [GEN] Veterinarian: New Albany puppy mill 'worst condition' she's seen - WXVT



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

*[GEN] Veterinarian: New Albany puppy mill 'worst condition' she's seen - WXVT*

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wxvt.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8379800%26nav%3Dmenu1344_2&cid=1216295237&ei=Vvg6SLzyCpLUyQS42pGHDA&usg=AFrqEzecW_Fo6jpq-9NvpH2lepnQqols6A">Veterinarian: New Albany <b>puppy mill</b> 'worst condition' she's seen</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WXVT, MS -</font> <nobr>36 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>(AP) - A veterinarian says the New Albany <b>puppy mill</b> had the worst conditions -- she's seen. Dr. Gretchen Ganas with the Animal Care Center in Tupelo tells <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-1&fd=R&url=http://www.sunherald.com/306/story/584071.html&cid=1216295237&ei=Vvg6SLzyCpLUyQS42pGHDA&usg=AFrqEzdOEY6160hIv65oDNNnkfvld5IaVg">Bond set for New Albany couple</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>SunHerald.com</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1216295237><nobr>all 4 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

